# Typing Speed?



## Dyste (Jan 7, 2008)

I was just wondering how fast people could type. There are various speed factors, such as the stiffness of the keys, their resilience, responsiveness of the shift key, and the type of keyboard that people use. But that's all probably set to people's preferences already. In any case, I'm just going to assume that most people use the qwerty set-up.

Here's the site to test: http://www.typingtest.com/default.asp

Ok, well, I finally fixed my Java by uninstalling and reinstalling it.

Zebra - Africa's striped horse: Net Speed-83 wpm Gross Speed-100 wpm Accuracy-83%
The Enchanted Typewriter: Net Speed-90 wpm Gross Speed-100 wpm Accuracy-90%
The Irrational Side of Managerial Decision-making: Net Speed-82 wpm Gross Speed-99 wpm Accuracy-82% 
The Wonderful Wizard of Oz: Net Speed-94 wpm Gross Speed-107 wpm Accuracy-87%
Tigers in the Wild: Net Speed-92 wpm Gross speed-110 wmp Accuracy-83%

(Btw, I think that "The Wonderful Wizard of Oz" is the easiest)

Also, here's a fun game:http://www.freewebarcade.com/game/qwerty-warriors/


----------



## Demon Parasite (Jan 7, 2008)

Last time I used Ryan Heise's typing test, I typed around 77 WPM.


----------



## Jai (Jan 7, 2008)

Have you seen the RH typing test results? There's a fair amount of people with non-QWERTY setups.
BTW, I type around 50 wpm. I don't care about being very fast, I'm satisfied with knowing how to type.


----------



## Leo (Jan 7, 2008)

I think my best on Ryan Heise's was 79 WPM


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's where you can see the results for Ryan's typing tests:

http://www.ryanheise.com/typing-test/record.cgi

It appears that a large number of the members on this forum have records listed there. (At the moment I'm entering this, I'm at number 150 on the list, with 80 wpm.)


----------



## Dene (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll give it a shot but I doubt that I will be that fast....

38wpm from the first attempt. I of course type faster when I don't have to look at the screen and mimic writing pointless crap...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 7, 2008)

I suppose I average mid-90s now, although I was sure that I broke 100 on Ryan Heise's sim... (my record is still 99 there from a few months ago)


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 7, 2008)

82 wpm. I think my wpm is a little higher in phrases that I typed many times before, and that i normally type in a real world example. These texts were filled with hard words I never saw before or did not know what meant, plus there was some names of cities/species/other things that have really arbitrary spelling... especially in the Africa one.


----------



## hait2 (Jan 8, 2008)

just tried ryan heise's test. got 111wpm on first try due to odd punctuation. anyway i'm gonna try again til im at least top 5. 

edit: it's really annoying for me that you can't erase stuff already written, that keeps screwing me up because i prefer to erase the whole word and write again, which causes me to screw up, erase the word again, screw up maybe a 2nd time, and .. .sigh

w/e


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jan 8, 2008)

Typed using the Dvorak Keyboard, with 88 wpm. I think I can hit 90 if it wasn't for those old English stuff.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 8, 2008)

yay! Just tried it, got 60 WPM, 275 place for me


----------



## SkateTracker (Jan 8, 2008)

I got 52 wpm. That's fine with me, I have no need to type 100 wpm like some of you guys, lol.


----------



## Dyste (Jan 8, 2008)

I finally updated my first post, and I don't like Ryan's test, because it forces you to correct any mistakes, and if you don't, you automatically fail. That is not a very accurate score. I believe the site I had up would be of better judgement. Those aren't very good for me, either. Man.., I've slowed down.. ):


----------



## Todd (Jan 8, 2008)

Last time i did the RH test i got 88wpm, In the right conditions i could probably do closer to 100.


----------



## Dyste (Jan 8, 2008)

This is also a pretty good site.

http://www.powertyping.com/typing_test/typing_test.shtml


----------



## FU (Jan 8, 2008)

This is the best out of many tries.

The Wonderful Wizards of Oz (1 minute test)

Net Speed: 126 WPM
(words/minute) 
Accuracy: 95% 
Gross Speed: 132 WPM
(words/minute) 


Could probably do 140+ if it weren't for the winter...

Edit:
Net Speed: 139 WPM
(words/minute) 
Accuracy: 96% 
Gross Speed: 144 WPM
(words/minute)


----------



## Dyste (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm usually not this colloquial, but.., dang.., that's crazy...

The winter also affects my typing, too, lol. That'll be my excuse, at least.

I just got:
Net Speed-97 wpm
Gross Speed-115 wpm
Accuracy-84%

I'll update this post if I get anything better.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm at 74 wpm xD Woot I beat Jai haha


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2008)

I can get over 110 wpm on the Heise test. Funny that I'm faster at typing than Harris Chan but so much slower at cubing


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 15, 2008)

I suck at typing...plus wireless keyboards are sometimes not signaling the keystrokes lol. I'm just happy I can type over 60 words, otherwise I'll be lagging behind too much.


----------



## Jai (Jan 16, 2008)

Harris, keep in mind I've only done the RH typing test twice. >_>


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 21, 2008)

Net Speed: 29 WPM
(words/minute)
Accuracy: 88%
Gross Speed: 33 WPM
(words/minute)


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 22, 2008)

Jai said:


> Harris, keep in mind I've only done the RH typing test twice. >_>



Let me try to remember...the second time that I did the RH typing test...60 WPM


----------



## Jai (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, at least I can play tabla, one of the hardest instruments in the world.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 27, 2008)

This doesn't have anything to do with typing...lol

But yes, I respect your ability to play the tabla indeed ;-)


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 5, 2008)

i type 50wpm


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 13, 2008)

The QWERTY keyboard has an interesting origin: It was originally designed for typewriters to slow operators down so the keys wouldn't jam!

I think that cubing, typing, and playing the piano all help each other from a dexterity standpoint.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 13, 2008)

I can type a lot faster when I am not looking at the screen. When looking at that, my best is 60. I have had some other weird test before that put me at almost 100 though.


----------

